# Pioneer GM-D9500F on the inside



## dvcrogers (May 31, 2007)

Here is a look at my GM-D9500F










It doesn't look like much for an amp that can produce 620 watts.


----------



## Hi-FiDelity (Jan 22, 2013)

The quality of the assembly looks good and while it may not have the most impressive looking guts, I've seen far worst for the price. 

Nice upload.


----------



## dvcrogers (May 31, 2007)

Thanks. According to Gary at PASmag.com, it produced 310 x 2 @ 4ohms. Not too bad at all. I think I paid $157 shipped back in 2011. Its still brand new. Only been out of the box for that photo.


----------



## Hi-FiDelity (Jan 22, 2013)

For $157 that's a pretty well put together amp.


----------

